# Pueblos mas frios en españa



## duero (27 Dez 2009 às 09:16)

Reportaje de este año sobre pueblos con caracteristicas climaticas importantes

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=12


----------



## duero (27 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

EQUIVOQUE EL ENLACE

ES ESTE ENLACE


http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20081129/comando-actualidad-mal-tiempo-buena-cara/351069.shtml


----------



## GARFEL (27 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

excelente
grande trabalho
42 minutos que valem a pena
porém.................(há sempre um porém)
com os picos europa, os pirineus e serra nevada as localidades destas zonas não serão mais frias que as do filme(terruel e león)???????????


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

GARFEL disse:


> com os picos europa, os pirineus e serra nevada as localidades destas zonas não serão mais frias que as do filme(terruel e león)???????????




Estas zonas de Léon e de Teruel para além de estarem a elevada altitude, numa zona planáltica da Meseta Ibérica, sofrem os efeitos de uma espécie de clima continental.
Evidentemente que as zonas mais frias estarão algures nos Pirinéus (altos pirinéus) e zonas mais elevadas dos Picos da Europa e da serra nevada - mas aqui nestes casos a relativa proximidade oceánica tende a evitar extremos como nos pirinéus centrais. E como estamos a falar de localidades, obviamente léon e teruel estão bem situados para terem as mais baixas temperaturas.


----------



## duero (28 Dez 2009 às 02:19)

GARFEL disse:


> excelente
> grande trabalho
> 42 minutos que valem a pena
> porém.................(há sempre um porém)
> com os picos europa, os pirineus e serra nevada as localidades destas zonas não serão mais frias que as do filme(terruel e león)???????????



bo, nao e asi, en verdad picos de Europa tene pueblos mais abaixo, picos de Europa nao ten pueblos por arriba de 1400 metros, os pueblos de picos estan a 1000 metros o menos, e picos de Europa e moito perto ao mar. Picos de Europa ten moita influencia oceanica, e neva moito, mais abertos as influencias atlanticas en moitas ocasioes e chuva e a temperatura sube e o gelo e a neve desaparecen.

E o tipico clima atlantico, con chuvas todo o ano, mais o verao as chuvas baixan, embora nao ha meses secos propios. Julho e agosto ten 40 o 60 mm.

Serra Nevada e moito ao Sul e con moita influencia do mar, na Costa del Sol, a media de janeiro e de 13 graus, e a 1000 metros a media e ainda de 6 o 7 graus, ainda superior a media de Braganza.
Os pueblos de Sierra Nevada a 1500 metros, ten 3 o 4 graus en janeiro, Burgos o Leon a 800 metros en la meseta Norte tienen 2 graus.

O clima e tipico mediterraneo, chuvas de Otobro a Marzo, mais o verao e moito seco.


O clima de Teruel e moito especial na peninsula, e moito frio en inverno e quente en verao e as precipitasoes sao continentales.

TERUEL (ciudad) 900 msnm

Jn    3.6     17
Fb    5.2     14 
Ma    7.5    19 
Ab    9.4    36 
My  13.5    *56 *
Jn   17.9    *43*
Jl    21.6    30
Ag  21.3    40
Sp  17.6    36 
Ot   12.1    42
Nv     7.2   22
Dc     4.6   20 

Ano   11'8   373

Frio e seco.

373 mm/año, mais nao ten moita seca en verao, moitas areas de estas montañas con 400 mm tenian ha 200 anos ainda grandes matos de pinus nigra, agora ten menos, mais ainda conserva zonas de mato, este arbore atinge 40 metros, nao e desertico, mais parece a selva negra dos alpes bavarios.

Pinus nigra

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_-p8te7S4d...AAHo/J-W0-h1niu4/s800/Pinus+nigra+España1.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_-p8te7S4dHY/Sfrtrc4ODJI/AAAAAAAAAHg/_AWN3EFNCXM/s800/Pinus+nigra.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/08/JDCC_Pino_Salgareño.jpg


----------



## duero (28 Dez 2009 às 03:09)

TERUEL *900 msnm*

Diciembre 2001

DIA  T     TM     Tm
1    7.4   16.4   -3.9 
2    5.6   15.4   -5.1 
3    5.4   15.4   -4.7
4    2.2   15.3   -4.7 
5    6.2   16.2   -4.9
6    5.3   15.2   -4.7 
7    4.4   12.9   -3.7 
8    5.4   12.3   -1.3 
9    6.1   11.2    1.9 
10  2.8     7.7   -2.2 
11  4.9     7.9    1.2 
12  -0.0    8.2   -8.4 
13   0.7   10.3   -9.2 
14  -0.5    7.2   -8.6 
15  -6.4   -5.2  -7.9 
16  -7.2   -0.2  -13.7 
17  -5.3    4.9   -15.5 
18  -0.3    2.4    -7.9 
19  -0.6    7.2    -7.6 
20  -0.1    6.9    -6.3 
21  -2.1    5.7    -9.2 
22  -3.6    2.3    -9.9 
23  -2.0    0.2    -8.2 
*24  -11.7 -5.2    -17.9 
25  -9.6   -4.6    -17.2 
26  -7.9     1.2   -18.9 
27  -6.0     3.2    -13.3 
28  -6.5     3.3    -15.5 
29  -4.6     4.3    -13.5 *
30    1.6    6.7      -3.4 
31    6.2    12.3      1.9 

T:Temperatura media diaria 
TM:Temperatura Maxima diaria
Tm:Temperatura Minima diaria

Nao esquecer, falamos de 900 metros sobre o mar, GRIEGOS o pobo do reportagem, e o poblo mais alto de esa provincia a unos 1600 metros

Ese mes a precipitacion total foi de: 10.6 mm.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2009 às 03:19)

Muito interessante *duero*


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2009 às 05:25)

A ver, que creo que se están mezclando muchas cosas a la vez sobre un reportaje que, por cierto, no es de este año sino de noviembre de 2008:

1. Griegos NO es el pueblo más frio de la Península (aunque efectivamente sea un pueblo muy frío). Llevan en meteored intentando descubrir el punto 6 o 7 años con multitud de datos y seguimientos y todavía no han dado con él. Es más, cada vez aparecen lugares nuevos y se "descubre" que la variedad peninsular genera una diversidad enorme que decanta la balanza a uno u otro lado según las situaciones sinópticas que se presenten. Para empezar, entre otras cosas, habría que especificar si hablamos de mínima absoluta, media de las mínimas absolutas, media de las mínimas, media mensual aritmética, media mensual real, días de helada...Y, ojo, que también hay pueblos muy fríos en España y no a tanta altitud. Un ejemplo, y los hay mejores (sin ir más lejos hay pueblos a escasos 600 msnm en el Prepirineo Leridano con 0ºC en enero de media aritmética)...:

CALLEJO DE ORDÁS (León) 960 msnm:  -0,5  1,3  3,8 	 6,0  9,7  13,9 16,7 15,9 	13,4 	7,9  3,9  0,4. *Anual: 7,7 ºC* (Datos oficiales)

2. Griegos NO es el pueblo más alto de Teruel: es Valdelinares (y el más alto de España, de paso).

3. Los Ancares (tanto leoneses como lucenses) NO son usualmente la zona de Iberia donde más nieva, ni donde más permanece la nieve, ni donde ésta alcanza los mayores espesores, ni donde está la cota más baja habitualmente, aunque en todos esos apartados pueda cumplir con mucho más que dignidad y pueda arrojar registros buenísimos (y con según qué situaciones salirse del mapa directamente como sucedió en 2006: http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...sepultados+por+la+nieveampliado-t43785.0.html ). Los pueblos de esa zona NO están tan altos como los de Teruel ni de lejos. Os dejo este vídeo de un pueblo de Palencia (Camasobres 1190 msnm) como aperitivo:


4. No hagais mucho caso de según qué reportajes de las televisiones y programas españoles en lo referente a cifras, datos, períodos...Muchas veces no están suficientemente bien informados, y eso siendo bueno...

5. A *570 msnm* (nada de a 1000 msnm) en la zona noroccidental de Sierra Nevada-Granada la media aritmética de enero es de 6,7 ºC. Por cierto, al hablar de "pueblos" se debería especificar si se habla de la cara norte o de la sur (Alpujarras. Mucho más influenciada por el cercano Mediterráneo) porque la cosa cambia...

6. La vertiente occidental-noroccidental de Picos de Europa a escasos 700 msnm (Amieva-Restaño) registra los siguientes valores normales oficiales de precipitación para el verano (nada de 40-60 mm):

- Junio: 100 mm
- Julio: 80 mm
- Agosto: 98 mm
- Septiembre: 118 mm

 Se trata por tanto de un clima atlántico bastante puro como queda de manifiesto tras comparar los valores de precipitación con los de zonas "clásicas" como la costa oeste irlandesa y británica (aunque a menor altitud en este caso, obviamente):

 Belmullet (costa oeste irlandesa): 67 68 94 109
 Stornoway (Hébridas escocesas): 64 73 82 113
 Glasgow: 63 68 84 116
 Blackpool (al norte de Liverpool): 60 60 73 83
 Aeropuerto de Manchester: 67 60 71 70
 Cardiff: 66 61 90 104   

Y hay zonas más lluviosas en verano que ésta en el interior del Parque Nacional de Picos de Europa (65.000 ha.), pero lamentablemente no hay estaciones para corroborarlo. Recuerdo que en esos macizos se sube hasta prácticamente los 2650 msnm.

Bueno, y muchas más cosas que quedan por añadir/matizar pero que haré mañana porque hoy ya es muy tarde, y aunque esté de vacaciones...

Abraços

P.D.: Siento no expresarme en portugués. Os entiendo perfectamente en escrito y algo menos en hablado (aunque me defiendo bastante bien. Para algo veo la RTP cuando estoy en mi pueblo de Zamora  ). Pero escribirlo yo es otra cosa y no tengo excesiva soltura como para expresar lo que quiero decir con total claridad y con el significado exacto que pretendo darle.


----------



## duero (28 Dez 2009 às 07:25)

-creo que nunca conoceremos cual es el pueblo mas frio de la peninsula, hasta es posible que se encuentre en Albacete, que tiene el record de frio en capitales provinciales creo.

-no conocia Callejo de Ordas, es una sorpresa, supongo que estara en solana y abierto al Noreste.


-los Ancares, efectivamente no son los que tienen las cotas mas bajas, ni donde mas permanece la nieve, ya que tienen una fuerte influecia atlantica, pero sin embargo tienen una elevada precipitacion invernal, lo que hace que si hace el frio suficiente pueda tener grandes nevadas. El Iberico por el contrario es mas frio, la cota baja mas, si nieva permanece mucho mas, pero las precipitaciones invernales son escasas. Pero creo que precisamente las zonas atlanticas de elevadas precipitaciones invernales son las que mas buenas nevadas tenemos, y yo destacaria la zona Noroeste y sobre todo NAVARRA, donde sucede lo mismo, elevadas precipitaciones, e impresionantes nevadas, pero la influencia atlantica hace que esa nieve en ocasiones no dure mucho ya que a poco que suba la temperatura pasa a agua.

- Sierra Nevada por supuesto depende de la orientacion. Me referia a la transicion climatica desde la costa, y en ese caso tenemos a sitios como Orgivas y Juviles que en cotas de 1000-1200 metros tienen eneros con medias de 7 o 6 grados. Por supuesto, estan cercanos a la costa y orientacion Sur. Supongo que en orientaciones norte y abiertos al Noreste la temperatura descendera aun mas.

-pero es que Picos no es solo Asturias, en zonas de Leon o Palencia la precipitacion de julio y agosto puede ser de 30-40 mm por mes.


El problema es que es muy dificil generalizar con un sistema montañoso, y mas en nuestra peninsula.
El sistema central es seco o humedo? pues en el tietar, cara Sur, tienes zonas de 2000 mm como en Candeleda y unos kms al Norte en la cara Norte, a similar altitud te encuentras con escasos 400-500 mm

La zona cantabrica de Asturias tiene un verano mas humedo que la zona sur a similar altitud.

El Iberico es atlantico continental en Burgos, Logroño, Soria, y mediterraneo con influencia continental en las ultimas estribaciones valencianas.

El pirineo navarro dobla las precipitaciones del resto del pirineo.

etc......


Tantas influencias, atlanticas, mediterraneas, continentalizadas, abiertos al Sur o al Este, abiertos a borrascas atlanticas o a las mesetas, hacen que cada valle tenga un tipo de clima propio y que en pocos kms la diferencia de temperaturas y precipitaciones sea enorme.

Estudiar el clima de nuestras montañas, casi implicaria ir valle por valle y pueblo a pueblo.

Asi que nos queda generalizar y con ello simplificar.


----------



## duero (28 Dez 2009 às 07:31)

tremendo video, de una zona bastante fria que a menudo recibe buenas nevadas.


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2009 às 12:42)

Lo especifico por puntos para que no quede muy embrollado. No de mal rollo ni nada parecido 

 1. Albacete tiene el récord de mínima absoluta en capitales de provincia que registra AEMET en su web con -24 ºC. Eso sí, en realidad, el récord lo tiene Ávila-Aeródromo con unos -28 ºC (lo digo de memoria) allá por la década de 1940 cuando Aemet se llamaba SMN (Servicio Meteorológico Nacional). Bueno, he ido a mirarlo y el dato exacto es de *-27,6 ºC* en enero de 1945. La razón por la que AEMET no publica ese dato en su web es porque la serie de la estación Ávila Aeródromo es corta y prefiere tomar como referencia para efemérides la serie más larga de Ávila Observatorio. En meteored ya se pusieron en contacto con el INM (ahora AEMET) para consultar la duda y ésta es la respuesta que recibieron:

" "DonXXXX (nombre del forero  ): Efectivamente está publicado en un anuario de 1945 el dato de temperatura mínima -27,6 ºC el día 17 de Enero en Avila " Aeródromo". En el momento en que está publicado,  este dato es correcto,pero esta estación tiene una serie muy corta de datos y se decidió tomar como referencia para efemérides la estación de Avila " Observatorio" al disponer de una serie más completa.

De todas formas, se ha planteado esta cuestión a la Sección correspondiente.

Gracias por su ayuda

Atentamente

Unidad de Información Meteorológica"

 2. Ubicación aproximada de Callejo de Ordás: en un subvalle abierto al sureste muy cerca del valle principal que a su vez está abierto al este con un ligero toque noreste







 Y en el contexto de la provincia: fijaos que no está en el corazón la Cordillera Cantábrica ni mucho menos sino en las primeras estribaciones de ésta en dirección a la capital


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2009 às 13:37)

Ahora sobre Picos de Europa. Lo que conocemos como Picos de Europa (dividido en tres Macizos: Occidental o El Cornión, Central o Los Urrieles y Oriental o Andara) se encuentra repartido entre 3 provincias: Asturias, León y Cantabria (Palencia no entraría en este aspecto, ya que Fuentes Carrionas y los Cardaños ya están más al sur, quedando separados de Picos por La Liébana y los valles leoneses del entorno de San Glorio). Y tenemos que en el lado asturiano (noroeste y norte) a 700 msnm:

Junio: 100
Julio: 80
Agosto: 98
Septiembre: 118

Para 1971-2000

Junio: 99
Julio: 95
Agosto: 84
Septiembre: 112

Lado cántabro (noreste y este) a 900 msnm (Tresviso 1971-2000):

Junio: 88
Julio: 79
Agosto: 78
Septiembre: 109

Zona sur-sureste (la más seca del macizo (más que el lado sur-suroeste leonés de los valles de Valdeón y Sajambre) y con la especial característica climática de la Liébana) a 900-1000 msnm (término municipal de Camaleño)

Junio: 72
Julio: 67
Agosto: 62
Septiembre: 81

 Estos últimos datos de Camaleño ignoro si son oficiales, los he sacado de una publicación bastante fiable y completa de el Parque Nacional de Picos de Europa

 30-40 mm en julio-agosto se alcanzan, si obviamos la especialidad de la Liébana Central, más al sur de la Cordillera Cantábrica (ojito con confundir Picos de Europa y C. Cantábrica. Los Picos son una pequeña parte de ésta, sólo eso) en zonas que ya no corresponden a lo que se conoce como Picos de Europa (estarían entre 15-25 km más al sur). De ahí tenemos datos oficiales:

Besande (Léon.1200 msnm). Ya se nota el murallón que supone la cordillera para las precipitaciones: 

Junio: 82
Julio: 46
Agosto: 35
Septiembre: 90

 Y ya en la zona palentina a unos 1000 msnm cifras de en torno a 65 mm en junio-septiembre y 35-40 mm en julio-agosto.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

Caros
pek   e    duero
é com muito prazer que li o que escreveram
e que ficou deveras interessante
MUITISSIMO interessante
pena é que eu não tenha os conhecimentos (cientificos e estatisticos)necessarios para poder intervir neste tema
de qualquer forma vou ler e reler tudo de novo 
e assim como ver o 2º filme que aqui puseram e que só o poderei fazer á noite em casa
mais uma vez obrigado pela vossa partilha de opinioes
vale


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2009 às 15:05)

Luego sigo que éste es un tema muy largo y denso. Por cierto, dejo otros datos oficiales de localidades bastante frías y más o menos representativas de sus zonas muy por debajo de 1300-1500 msnm. Los datos son todos oficiales:

ABEJAR (Soria) 1130 msnm -0,2  0,8  3,4 	 5,8  10,9  15,6  20,1  19,6  16,3  9,8 3,9  0,4  Anual:8,9. Precipitaciones: 82,1  87,1 	63,0 	72,2 	63,6 	56,7 	29,2 	26,8 	40,7 	57,9 	86,4 	79,2 Anual:	744,9 Ejemplo claro de clima continental peninsular: inviernos muy largos y fríos (con 5 meses por debajo de 4 ºC de media aritmética y 3 por debajo de 1 ºC) y veranos cálidos (aunque con noches frescas-frías) y secos con frecuentes tormentas.

PANTICOSA (Huesca) 1184msnm  0,3  0,7  3,0 	5,0  8,4  12,1  15,8  15,0 12,6 	8,3  4,3  1,0 Anual: 7,2. Precipitaciones: 167 157 142 113 124 110 63 80 117 126 164 198 Anual: 1561

SEIRA (Huesca) 816 msnm  0,1  1,9  4,2  7,2  10,8  14,9  18,5  17,5  14,4 9,4  3,9  0,7 Anual: 8,6. Precipitaciones: 76,7  63,5  62,5  108,2  128,0 108,0  75,5  94,7  88,0  86,1  109,5  95,4  Anual: 1096,1

ERISTE (Huesca) 1118 msnm 0.4  1.3  3.4  5.7  9.0  13.7  17.0  16.2  13.2  8.2  3.2  1.3  Anual: 7.6. Precipitaciones: 89.2  59.6  64.2  103.1  118.6  89.1  68.6  86.0  99.8  103.8  114.1  109.0 Anual: 1105.1 Esta localidad tiene una media de las mínimas muy notable: *-6,1 ºC* en enero, -5,0 ºC en febrero, -5,2 ºC en diciembre ...

 Estos tres últimos pueblos son ejemplo de pueblos del Pirineo Central a baja-media altitud. Panticosa con mayor influencia atlántica y Seira y Eriste más continentalizados. Veranos lluviosos en los tres casos.

 Nota 1: Ninguno de estos pueblos es del cuadro de honor de los más fríos de España aunque, salta a la vista, son bastante fríos. Hay bastantes pueblos tan o más fríos que estos pero todavía no hay series completas de 30 años para ellos. En los polos del frío de meteored podreis informaros mucho mejor sobre ellos y, seguro, que quedais sorprendidos/impresionados de algunas cosas que por allí se ven, se cuentan, se miden... 

 Nota 2: Para zonas muy continentalizadas y soleadas (parameras ibéricas sorianas, alcarreñas, conquenses y turolenses por ejemplo), la media aritmética diaria pura da un gran margen de error puesto que minimiza el hecho de que la mayor parte del día la temperatura está bajo cero y maximiza el momento concreto de la máxima diurna (aunque este momento sea breve al igual que las temperaturas positivas en el cómputo general del día). Una media ponderada (como se hace en muchos paises) acercaría más el dato a la realidad y daría valores de media mensual notablemente más bajos.

 Nota 3: Para que veais hasta qué punto hay pueblos más fríos (al menos en mínimas absolutas anuales) que Callejo de Ordás en la propia provincia de León. Media de las mínimas absolutas anuales:

 - Callejo de Ordás (1961-2003): -12,4 ºC
 - Rabanal de Luna (mismo período): -14,1 ºC
 - Genestosa (2001-2008): *-16,1 ºC*
 - Villamanín (2001-2008): *-17,1 ºC* 
 - Boca de Huérgano (2001-2008): -14,3 ºC

 Fijaos en lo que os decía, pueblos más fríos pero que, en muchos casos, todavía no tienen series completas de 30 años. Veremos a ver...
 Por cierto, todos estos pueblos se sitúan en el entorno de los 1100 msnm, salvo Genestosa que está a algo más de 1200 msnm.


----------



## duero (28 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

Pek disse:


> Lo especifico por puntos para que no quede muy embrollado. No de mal rollo ni nada parecido
> 
> 1. Albacete tiene el récord de mínima absoluta en capitales de provincia que registra AEMET en su web con -24 ºC. Eso sí, en realidad, el récord lo tiene Ávila-Aeródromo con unos -28 ºC (lo digo de memoria) allá por la década de 1940 cuando Aemet se llamaba SMN (Servicio Meteorológico Nacional). Bueno, he ido a mirarlo y el dato exacto es de *-27,6 ºC* en enero de 1945. La razón por la que AEMET no publica ese dato en su web es porque la serie de la estación Ávila Aeródromo es corta y prefiere tomar como referencia para efemérides la serie más larga de Ávila Observatorio. En meteored ya se pusieron en contacto con el INM (ahora AEMET) para consultar la duda y ésta es la respuesta que recibieron:
> 
> ...



curioso el pueblo, y asi conociendo la explicacion de su posicion es bien posible que tenga esas temperaturas, debido a varios factores, como digo no lo conozco pero me atreveria con la explicacion:

*Ubicación aproximada de Callejo de Ordás: en un subvalle abierto al sureste muy cerca del valle principal que a su vez está abierto al este con un ligero toque noreste*


si el valle principal esta abierto ligeramente al noreste, puede recibir bien las entradas frias invernales, y el hecho de estar encajado a la entrada del valle encajado en direccion sureste podria significar que apenas es afectado por las borrascas atlanticas. El estar encajado a esa altitud y abierto a la meseta, de seguro que provocan en esa zona unas buenas condiciones de inversion termica, tan comunes en muchas zonas de la meseta. A esa altitud, abierto a la meseta y relativamente cerca de Leon, es posible que pueda tener buenas nieblas, y que estas nieblas sean muy persistentes, asi la temperatura apenas subiria. Y es posible que en esas condiciones pueblos mas altos tengan sol y temperaturas mas altas.

Basicamente participaria de los frios de la montaña, de una posicion favorable para las entradas frias a lo largo del valle y de una posicion lo suficientemente baja y cercana a la meseta para participar de las inversiones termicas, resguardado de los Noroestes y Suroestes y encajado en un valle que le proporciona unas condiciones de solana.

Como digo es una sorpresa y no conozco el sitio, pero supongo que podria ser esta la explicacion.


----------

